# Giant Defy 3



## exec

Just bought a Giant Defy 3, and has completely no idea of how good it is, or how bad.
Any reviews?


----------



## Karpman18

Am just starting into the market myself for the first time, and figure to road test the Giant Defy 3. Any input possible here would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## gambo2166

Its a great bike for the money. Giant makes a great frame and the bike has a carbon fork witch will smooth out the ride..


----------



## Esqo

It's my first real roadbike (making the transition from mountain biking) and I love it. I agree great for the money. My only complaint is with the Sora groupset. I feel like cable tensions and derailleurs need to be constantly maintained or there will be problems shifting. Also, the handlebars are kinda scrimpy but Im okay with them.

I've upgraded the saddle to a Fizik Arione and switched the pedals to Speedplays. Also considering upgrading the groupset to Ultegra, but that raises the age old question - Should I upgrade or just buy a new bike?


----------



## California L33

Esqo said:


> It's my first real roadbike (making the transition from mountain biking) and I love it. I agree great for the money. My only complaint is with the Sora groupset. I feel like cable tensions and derailleurs need to be constantly maintained or there will be problems shifting. Also, the handlebars are kinda scrimpy but Im okay with them.
> 
> I've upgraded the saddle to a Fizik Arione and switched the pedals to Speedplays. Also considering upgrading the groupset to Ultegra, but that raises the age old question - Should I upgrade or just buy a new bike?


How old is your bike? You may just be getting cable stretch. Sora is very good, reliable, and doesn't need constant adjustment when it's set up correctly. My first modern road bike was Sora equipped (though it had a Tiagra rear derailleur). I've got about 4000 miles on it with two tune ups, though it's now my 'B' bike.

Generally, any frame a factory specs with Sora will be the weak point of the bike. In other words, you'd be better off replacing the bike than replacing the Sora, but any Sora equipped bike from a major maker is probably going to be a bike that will give you very good service for years. More expensive bikes will be a bit stiffer and lighter. I say don't even consider an upgrade until you get some real miles on it.


----------



## Hooben

Here is something on the Defy Advanced which is closely related...






Latest issue of Bicycling also has a Defy write up in it, with the Defy on the cover.


----------



## bertoni

Esqo said:


> It's my first real roadbike (making the transition from mountain biking) and I love it. I agree great for the money. My only complaint is with the Sora groupset. I feel like cable tensions and derailleurs need to be constantly maintained or there will be problems shifting. Also, the handlebars are kinda scrimpy but Im okay with them.
> 
> I've upgraded the saddle to a Fizik Arione and switched the pedals to Speedplays. Also considering upgrading the groupset to Ultegra, but that raises the age old question - Should I upgrade or just buy a new bike?


I think Giant makes great bikes, but they have a tendency to underequip their frames. That bike is worth better components, especially the rear derailler. I would look for a good deal on Ultegra, or even leftover Dura Ace 7800. The Sora RD is never going to be trouble free, bite the bullet and upgrade, the bike is worth it


----------



## paganopj

You can get decent parts on ebay if you can't afford retail.


----------



## paganopj

I found that the $1200 I paid for a 2008 TCR A1 was pretty fair and decently equipped with 105 all around except Tiagra brakes which, to me, are no big deal. In 1200 miles, I've had to have the shifting adjusted once which is really pretty good I think. Other brands wanted what I paid for 9 speed and Sora/Tiagra all around.


----------



## tonyride

I just bought my wife the women's version of the Defy (Avail) yesterday. The LBS sized her up just right and she took it out for a quick spin and loves it. She replaced the flat pedals with Shimano Road SPDs (we're also mountain bikers so she's more comfortable with SPDs as opposed to traditional road pedals). We joined a local bike club and hope to join in on some rides and report back with how well the Avail (Defy) held up. I have a 2008 Masi Gran Corsa myself.


----------



## albert owen

I have just bought a Defy Advanced equipped with Shimano 105 with the intention of using it day in and day out - I chose it in preference to a 105 equipped and similarly priced TCR Advanced.
After 100 miles my initial impressions:
Very comfy and less extreme than my Pinarello 3:13.
Not as fast as my Pinarello.
Frame almost as well made/finished as the Pinarello.
Decent saddle, good wheels.
AND - in my opinion a very good looking bike.


----------



## robpar

exec said:


> Just bought a Giant Defy 3, and has completely no idea of how good it is, or how bad.
> Any reviews?


The Defy replaced the OCR line this year. I have an OCR 1; shimano 105 equipped. Great bike, very comfortable, very light frame, carbon fork and seatpost. I'm very happy with it; had it for 3 years. If you can, I would suggest paying extra and going for the 105 group.


----------



## robpar

exec said:


> Just bought a Giant Defy 3, and has completely no idea of how good it is, or how bad.
> Any reviews?


The Defy replaced the OCR line this year. I have an OCR 1; shimano 105 equipped. Great bike, very comfortable, very light frame, carbon fork and seatpost. I'm very happy with it; had it for 3 years. If you can, I would suggest paying extra and going for the 105 group.

I replaced the wheels and tires for a lighter set


----------



## cntryislandboy

i actually just bought this bike last week. haven't gottne to ride it alot yet but did a couple fast rides and i must say i really like it alot. i don't really have anything to compare it to since i have never really ridden a road bike and haven't had a bike in about 10 years period. i do know one thing, it seems alot of people think the fram is really good and the components could be better. i don't really plan on upgrading the components any time soon, but i do believe rather than spends lots more money on a new bike, that when the time comes and the parts need to be replaced, that i will just upgrade at that point, but untill then i will continue to ride this bike untill the wheels fall off.


----------



## rangerdavid

i have decided on this Defy 3 from my LBS, and will be picking it up Monday. Is there any specific thing you guys would suggest doing to it right away? No major mods or $$ please, but suggestions are appreciated. I plan to get a computer, but right now that's all I plan to add.


----------



## California L33

rangerdavid said:


> i have decided on this Defy 3 from my LBS, and will be picking it up Monday. Is there any specific thing you guys would suggest doing to it right away? No major mods or $$ please, but suggestions are appreciated. I plan to get a computer, but right now that's all I plan to add.


Other than things like a spare tube, and a mini pump or CO2 inflator in a saddle bag, and of course bottle cages, the best thing to do is ride it a while and decide what you need.


----------



## rangerdavid

great suggestions. saddle bag, patch kit, tube, i think i want two bottle cages (thats what i have on my mtn bike) and mini pump.

Thanks!


----------



## tonyride

Yup. I 'd say that's about all you'll need.


----------



## albert owen

Be prepared to buy a new saddle.


----------



## buffon

Alright lads,Just looking for some advise,I was trying to pick up a Defy 3 for myself but couldn't get one in the XL frame cause im 6ft 5in.The sales man is now pushing me toward a "Kellys ARC 1.9" saying its better spec for the money..As Im only new to the Cycling world I never heard of the bike to be honest.Does anyone have any views or experience with Kellys???
Got a call today from another shop to say they got the Defy 3 in in my size so im really confused which to go with....Ill mainly be using it for a 30mile round trip to work and hopefully to escape at weekends too.
Any help would be really appreciated..
Great forum by the way..


----------



## tonyride

buffon said:


> Alright lads,Just looking for some advise,I was trying to pick up a Defy 3 for myself but couldn't get one in the XL frame cause im 6ft 5in.The sales man is now pushing me toward a "Kellys ARC 1.9" saying its better spec for the money..As Im only new to the Cycling world I never heard of the bike to be honest.Does anyone have any views or experience with Kellys???
> Got a call today from another shop to say they got the Defy 3 in in my size so im really confused which to go with....Ill mainly be using it for a 30mile round trip to work and hopefully to escape at weekends too.
> Any help would be really appreciated..
> Great forum by the way..


I would say go with what you know and I know Giant. More valuable than price is customer service. Hopefully you'll never need it but if you do it would be worth the extra money to buy from a company that is established and big enough to support their customers. I've never heard of Kellys.


----------



## California L33

buffon said:


> Alright lads,Just looking for some advise,I was trying to pick up a Defy 3 for myself but couldn't get one in the XL frame cause im 6ft 5in.The sales man is now pushing me toward a "Kellys ARC 1.9" saying its better spec for the money..As Im only new to the Cycling world I never heard of the bike to be honest.Does anyone have any views or experience with Kellys???
> Got a call today from another shop to say they got the Defy 3 in in my size so im really confused which to go with....Ill mainly be using it for a 30mile round trip to work and hopefully to escape at weekends too.
> Any help would be really appreciated..
> Great forum by the way..


Where are you located? I just did a quick Google search and most of the websites that mention Kellys seem to be in central or eastern Europe. I've never heard of the brand, but then I'm in California. Who knows? It may be a popular European brand, but Giant really is a Giant in bike manufacturing. If I were walking into a LBS and they had both, I'd go with Giant- as previously mentioned, I know they've got a customer support system set up.


----------



## buffon

I'm in Dublin Ireland,each salesman is warning me away from the others brand but having sat on each I feel more comfortable on the Giant Defy..(looks a lot better too) .I think the Kellys is made in eastern europe but like you said I couldn't find much info on the internet on them..Would love to take both out on the road for a test but it doesn't seem to be an option in Ireland.I'm strongly leaning toward the Giant now so I think I need to just buy it to put an end to the doubts...


----------



## California L33

buffon said:


> I'm in Dublin Ireland,each salesman is warning me away from the others brand but having sat on each I feel more comfortable on the Giant Defy..(looks a lot better too) .I think the Kellys is made in eastern europe but like you said I couldn't find much info on the internet on them..Would love to take both out on the road for a test but it doesn't seem to be an option in Ireland.I'm strongly leaning toward the Giant now so I think I need to just buy it to put an end to the doubts...


That's bad about no test rides. Have you offered to put down a deposit to be returned if you don't damage the bike? Maybe it's an EU 'safety' regulation. (I'm still shocked you can test ride here in California). 

Is there any difference in service or warranty between the two brands? Which brand is the salesman warning you away from? Giant or Kellys? I don't own a Giant (you'll find plenty here, though) so I can't comment specifically on their quality, but I know they have a generally good reputation.


----------



## buffon

Mentioned the test ride and both said they dont allow people out on them in case I was in an accident....(they just don't want to I think).The bikes were in different stores so each salesman was just advising me away from the others simply because they had different stock and as I said it seems to be impossible to get the defy 3 or fcr 3 in an xl frame so ordering in for me wasn't an option for them.Even Giant couldn't source one...I did my best getting a feel for both on the shop floors and felt far more comfortable on the Giant so I put a deposit on it once and for all.The funny thing is the salesman then said when I come to collect it(after I pay up of course) he'll get me out on the road for 10 mins to set the bike up properly to suit me..Gas what a few bob does to take the bike out..Anyway I feel Ive made the right decision and just cant wait to get going.Picking her up next friday cause Im away for the week.Roll on...Cheers for all the help lads..


----------



## peterk

I ride an OCR2 2008 version. Sora deraileurs and tiagra brifters. I tossed the seat because I just couldn't get comfortable on it. I have 1500 miles on it. I have flipped the stem and went 10mm shorter to get me lower and more comfortable. I also cut about 3/4 of an inch of the steerer tube. The fit is perfect. Sora works great. It shifts very clean. I have little use for the triple up front but it is nice to have for the once in a great while ball buster hill. 

I ride with a friend that has a tarmac pro. definately a racier bike (and a lot more money - $3,600 compoared to my $700) but I do okay keeping up. Last week we averaged 20.4 mph after 32 miles. Granted we took turns sucking off each others wheels. You will not be disappointed. I actually just ordered some new tires. Hey after 1500 miles I figured I should treat myself.


----------



## Cross Chained

I have an OCR. Imo, it seems like a better bike than the Defy/Avail. My OCR is a 2008. I'm glad I got one while they were still making them because I don't think I would have bought one of the new models that they are making now. Also, I think the paint schemes on the Defy/Avail are not as nice as on the OCR.


----------



## dromond

Cross Chained said:


> I have an OCR. Imo, it seems like a better bike than the Defy/Avail. My OCR is a 2008. I'm glad I got one while they were still making them because I don't think I would have bought one of the new models that they are making now. Also, I think the paint schemes on the Defy/Avail are not as nice as on the OCR.


Any reason why other than the paint scheme? Everything that I've read suggests that the Defy frame has a better ride quality than the OCR. Perhaps it's not such a difference.


----------



## highenuff

So how is she??
I just got the Defy 2, love it....Changing out the pedals to speedplays tomorrow, then the saddle...ouch my arse hurts...


----------

